# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Looking for a esport fps monitor

## thomas922

Hello everyone,

I recently purcharged a high end game pc of 1.5k euro's but im still using a crappy monitor.
Im looking for a new monitor of atleast 27 inch 144 hz and with g-sync.
I found this monitor and it seemed pretty much perfect for me benq xl2730z
The only problem is that it is freesync and from what i understand thats for amd and im using nvidea myself.
Also the monitor will mainly be used for overwatch (fps game) these are the specs i have:


powersupply: 750W voeding Coolermaster 80+Brons
Memory (DDR4): 16GB DDR4 2133 (2 stripjes van 8GB)
Intel Skylake processor: Intel Core i7 6700K 91W 4x 4,00GHz 
quiet processorcooler: Watergecooled processorcooler CoolerMaster 120V 
Harddisk 1: 2000GB harddisk SATA3 7200rpm 
SSD : 500 gb 850 samsung ssd
Gigabyte Motherbord: Z170X-Gaming5 (VGA, DVI & HDMI, HD-audio, GB-LAN, 2x USB2, 3x USB3, 1x USB3.1 max. 64GB DDR4)
Graphics: NVIDIA GTX1070 8GB DDR5 (2 fans) DVI,HDMI,3xDisplayPort (atleast. 650W voeding

(poorly translated but should be clear enough)

What monitors would u guys advice and why? im looking to spend 300-500 euros and absolutely no more then 600 euro's
If more information is needed let me know and i will add it to this post :Smile: 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## DvASystems

Don't spend so much for an Overwatch monitor. The smooth feeling only exists when playing CSGO or BF4.
In overwatch the cartoony feeling just makes my brain ignore that I am running with 144hz @300 FPS

----------


## thomas922

> Don't spend so much for an Overwatch monitor. The smooth feeling only exists when playing CSGO or BF4.
> In overwatch the cartoony feeling just makes my brain ignore that I am running with 144hz @300 FPS


Thanks for the quick answer :Smile: 
From what i understand overwatch is using 20 tick servers still and low bandwidth if this would be upgraded in the future would it still be "useless" to upgrade my monitor with 144 hz and g-sync in ur opinion?

----------


## chancity

I just got the XR3501 and it works nicely, no g-sync though.

Amazon.com: BenQ XR3501 35-inch Curved Ultra Wide Gaming Monitor: Computers & Accessories

Also check out: 144Hz Monitors | Gaming Monitor News and Reviews

----------


## thomas922

> I just got the XR3501 and it works nicely, no g-sync though.
> 
> Amazon.com: BenQ XR3501 35-inch Curved Ultra Wide Gaming Monitor: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Also check out: 144Hz Monitors | Gaming Monitor News and Reviews


Looks like a really nice monitor but sadly no g-sync as u sayd :Frown:  and out of my price range i take a look at the monitor new/revieuws u linked.

----------


## thomas922

This thread can be closed i bought a philips 272g.

----------

